# Guy on a Buffalo...



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Maybe I am crazy, but this is HILARIOUS!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

More entertainment...


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Nichole !!! Chris's been in the shine bottle agin.......


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

What the _____ is that? Funny, yes, but I think thats more than just Shine!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

OMG! That's just nuts and hilarious!!!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I think he must have a well used Medical weed card.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

When he sings guy on a Buffalo..Insert "Guy with a serious buzz" go ahead try it.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

WOW! That does work Don...........


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

It was directed by Dr. Timothy Leary........BAHAHAHA


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Too funny! Absolutely Hilarious!......


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

Some of the youtube comments are funnier than the actual video. My favorite comment I read was,

"Is it me or does it seem like they didn't bother doing a second take for any of the scenes? Like when the guy is coming out of the forest and the branch rapes the guy's face (0:11), you'd have thought someone might have said to the director, "That looks mighty awkward- let's redo that shot." And I have a feeling that the﻿ buffalo's kick to the wolf's grill wasn't in the script either."


----------



## MountainCoyotes (Mar 16, 2012)

Ive rolled laughing at this and so didnt my dad thabks for sharing that man


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Definitely different... LOL


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

The best part is that is it episode #2! HAHAHHAHAH


----------

